# [SOLVED] Connected to network, but no internet access



## Preeti189

Hello. I just bought a new laptop and have had issues with it from day one regarding the internet. It connects me to the internet, but then after a few minutes on the task bar where it tells you what you are currently connected to a yellow (!) shows up. It tells me that I am connected to my network, but it says that I do not have any or sometimes even limited internet access. I have other computers in the house (3 laptops, sometimes 4, and 2 desktops) that do not have any issues connecting or staying connected to the internet. The laptop with the issue has Norton installed on it and it is with Windows 7. My ISP is AT&T, DSL. My router is a LinkSys router. Is there anyone that can help me resolve this issue? I've spent countless hours trying to find a solution for it, but to no avail.


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Hello Preeti189 & welcome to TSF :wave:

Norton has always had problems with allowing programs connecting to the Internet. You can see this thread to get what I mean. Norton is just not for home users.

To remove Norton, use the Norton Removal Tool. If not, I would simply suggest that you use Microsoft Security Essentials. It does a very good job, and it's free!

But, before you proceed, please wait for others posts. See if they can help you.

Have a nice day. :smile:


----------



## Preeti189

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Oh, that's strange because as I mentioned in my original post I have other computers in the house and all of them have Norton on them (for years) and they all connect to the internet with no issues. Could it be because it came pre-installed on the laptop and is running on a trail period and the others I purchased? I'll go ahead and remove it to give it a shot and then I"ll give an update on what happened. Thank you!!


----------



## Preeti189

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

I've uninstalled Norton but that did not seem to do the trick. The net keeps going out on the laptop. =\ Help, please?


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Okay. Thank you for posting back. :smile:

Open Network Connections. Right-click your wireless connection. Highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and click on Properties. Make sure it says "Obtain IP address automatically". If not, before changing it, write down the numbers you see just in case it doesn't work. Also, click the Advanced button and make sure that nothing is explicitly entered for Default Gateway, nor anything on the DNS tab.
 
See if this works. Post back to us. :smile:


----------



## Preeti189

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Yup, it says "Obtain IP address automatically". Everything seems to be the way it's supposed to be, but it still goes in and out. :banghead:


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Have you run Windows Troubleshooter when you get this alert to see what it finds ?


----------



## Preeti189

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Yes, I've run the troubleshooter. It says, "troubleshooting couldn't identify the problem."


----------



## steveg297

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

I'm having the same problem. What kind of computer are you using?


----------



## Preeti189

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*



steveg297 said:


> I'm having the same problem. What kind of computer are you using?


I have a HP Notebook PC 2000.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Sometimes changing the DNS servers to either Google or Open DNS can resolve this but even though I use Open DNS, occasionally on bootup I can get a sunburst on my wifi icon which will then change to the alert, before eventually fully connecting and it will do this before I can navigate to the troubleshooter.

Drivers are up to date, DHCP Client is set to run auto so it shouldn't be delayed, I've run the winsock reset (*netsh winsock reset catalog*) and the TCP/IP reset (*netsh int ip reset reset.log*) as well as an *ipconfig /flushdns* and the* ipconfig /release* and *renew* but just tend to live with it these days as it does eventually connect, although the only time it seems to do it now is the odd occasion when I've had to do a power shutdown, so perhaps one of those sorted it unless it fixed itself.


----------



## Preeti189

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Rich, I am going to get on that asap and let you know what happens. Thanks.

Tomken15...I'm sorry but I have NO idea what you said. lol I know the basics of how to get around and do things on the computer/networks, but when terms such as winsock reset are used...you've lost me.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Sorry :smile:

You enter those cmds as an Administrator from the cmd prompt and for the release/renew cmds, it has to be wired as it can't do it for a media that is disconnected.

To access the cmd prompt as an Administrator, from Start type *cmd.exe* > right click on the icon and select *Run as Administrator* click on *Yes* and the cmd window will appear which you can expand in the normal way.

Press Enter after each cmd and when you've entered all of them, reboot the computer for them to take effect, then you can see if that makes any difference.

The examples given in this tutorial for changing DNS servers are the addresses for Open DNS but you could choose to use Google which are Primary 8.8.8.8 Secondary 8.8.4.4 but I've found Open DNS to be quicker.

I'm off to roost now as it's 3.00am and have a busy day tomorrow (?)

I'll hang on for a couple of mins or so in case you have any questions, but the procedures as laid out are pretty straight forward.

The release and renew cmds are separate :-

ipconfig /release > Enter

ipconfig /renew > Enter

DNS Addressing - How to Change in Windows 7 - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Preeti189

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Hi! Okay, SO, it's taken me forever to finally get the computer fixed. I had sent it in to HP to fix, but to no avail! They couldn't figure it out. THEN just now (almost a month later) I found this link from microsoft... 

You may experience connectivity issues or performance issues when you connect a mobile PC that is running Windows Vista or Windows 7 to a wireless access point

I tried their fix and WALA! I am now (hopefully it stays that way!) connected to the internet!! I've been using it for the last two hours and it hasn't gone out yet! I hope this helps anyone else who is having the same issue! :smile:


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: Connected to network, but no internet access*

Hello Preeti189 :wavey:
Glad you got your problem fixed and thank you for sharing the solution that worked for you. It will be of invaluable help to many. Mark this thread as solved. :thumb:


----------

